# Two 30" trout in one day....EPIC!!!



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Four buddies and I went out with Chad Peterek yesterday and it was epic. Here's the short version. 
First wade I didn't get a bump. Second wade I caught a 30" 8lb sow. Next spot I caught a 30 1/2" 9lb sow. 














this was the 30" 8lb















30 1/2" 9lb

PS. Both were released to be caught another day. I just didn't have the heart to kill them for a mount. The experience was enough for me.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome!! Beautiful Fish!
Congrats


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. Epic no doubt. Congrats.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like a trip of a lifetime, congratulations


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

NICE NICE trout.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done. For is the way to go. Makes you feel all warm and fussy afterward.


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

Very Very Nice! WTG


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

you have pics and measurments. They should be able to make you a mount from that


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

thats amazing!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

You said it - EPIC. You'll talk about that trip for many years to come. Congrats.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

X11


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Really nice trout, congrats!!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok someone ask How what when and where--

just BS'n dang nice fish--congrats--


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow what a day! Congrats !!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Epic is right. Great trip. Thanks for sharing the pics. Something I am sure your will never forget.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats on the epic day. Replicas look just as good as skin mounts


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

nice fish. saw those pics on Chads Facebook page this morning. that second one has a belly on it. 
it said it had a 13-14" mullet in belly.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice, congrats, green headed!


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

aguaflaca said:


> nice fish. saw those pics on Chads Facebook page this morning. that second one has a belly on it.
> it said it had a 13-14" mullet in belly.


It did. The tail was sticking out of her throat.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

yakamac said:


> Congrats on the epic day. Replicas look just as good as skin mounts


You know what's weird? I've always said that if I'd ever catch a trout that big, I was going to keep it and get it mounted. But after actually catching the first one that was 30", I just couldn't bring myself to kill her just for a mount. No regrets on releasing them. I do want to get a replica of the biggest one though.

Does anyone know of someone that can do a good replica by going on just the length and a pic?


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Wading Wonder said:


> It did. The tail was sticking out of her throat.


wow, that's awesome. 
my fishing partner caught a 26" trout during POCO inshore tournament several years back with a 12" mullet sticking out of mouth. she was trying to puke it up in net so he strung her thru both lips. at weigh in, the biologist cut her open and saw that the head of mullet was partially digested. he won big trout that year and wouldn't have without the extra weight.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done, Congrats!


----------



## ripping lipp (Sep 25, 2012)

very nice!!


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Have New Wave in Florida make you a replica... top of the line.. PM me and I will give you the guy to talk to..


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Incredible ! Great catch. Congratulations.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Get a mount done with the mullet tail sticking out of its mouth


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Unbelievable catch and great release, congratulations. Caught in Baffin I guess.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

jampen said:


> Get a mount done with the mullet tail sticking out of its mouth


The tail was sticking out of her throat, not her mouth or I would.....LOL


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I would ask about it anyway. I bet they can do it. 

Kind of a cool surprise for anyone that is really interested in your fish and takes the time to take a close look at it. True fm will really dig it


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Congrats on 2 fish of a lifetime, and CPR to boot.Great job!


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice fish. congrats


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome for sure, congrats!


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

WTG nice catch


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Gonna be hard for ya to top that trip, but I'm bett'n ya try! Congrats!


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice, my knees would still be a shaken


----------



## BigNastyBaits (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW!! 2 in one day!! WTG!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal! :cheers:


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

Wading Wonder said:


> Four buddies and I went out with Chad Peterek yesterday and it was epic. Here's the short version.
> First wade I didn't get a bump. Second wade I caught a 30" 8lb sow. Next spot I caught a 30 1/2" 9lb sow.
> 
> 
> ...


 what bay area?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Baffin


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm jealous. I hope you released those beauties for another day. Congrats. You guys are champions.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

That's awesome !!!! Great guide too.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Way to go. I let my over 30 go with a kiss and thanks.

Talking to someone in the office today that fishes Matty and was proudly showing me pxs of a couple of 28's and other good trout they had caught and kept off croaker last summer. Long time friend so I just smiled. What else can you say when you see some big fish hung up on a board.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome catch, congrads
Nice CPR


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome trophy fishes. Congrats! WTG on the releases.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> I'm jealous. I hope you released those beauties for another day. Congrats. You guys are champions.


Yes they were released. The biggest one took some time to revive but she finally took off.







this was the first 30"


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Wading Wonder said:


> Yes they were released. The biggest one took some time to revive but she finally took off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heck, she was choking on a mullet and still hit a lure. no wonder she took awhile to revive.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Epic ? LOL that an understatement.. Succeeding in landing 2 - 30 plus Trout in one day is getting accepted an elite members only club which I am working on to join. Real hard to do on the upper coast.. One is a milestone. 

Hope you played lotto on the way home.. 

Congratulations


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with Captain Dave, wow!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations! 

I've one and it's been a while...two in a day is amazing.

TH


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Truly epic! Congrats!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude, I am proud for you! Today we had a great day out there but apparently yesterday was the day to be there. 
Funny thing is that WadingWonder sent me these pics today while I was fishing with Chad and neither of us knew the other one was going or had gone with the same guide. 
The front blew the fog out at 11 AM and the bite was on fire for about two hours but not like it was for WW! 
Glad you let them swim too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

Capt. Dave x 2; I've never known of it happening before. 

I believe if it were me, I'd negotiate withe my wife for wall space, and save my pennies till I could get a mount with replicas of both fish together. Imagine what a conversation piece that would be!

Anyway, it was a class act to dance with those 2 big gals but leave them at the dance hall to dance another day.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats,beautiful specks!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Indeed!


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd love to get a trip with Chad but he's booked forever! He's been tearing it up down there! Congrats on your fish of a lifetime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Once in a lifetime !


----------



## o's landing (Feb 8, 2012)

*Congrats on your two PB's.*

I have a trip booked on Monday with him, hope we do as good as you guys did. Not holding my breath on that, but Chad is a great guide and if you listen you can learn a hell of a lot from him, always like that takes the time to teach and help your learn his techniques. Hope our weather is good on this trip.


----------



## full limits (Jul 6, 2011)

*Wonderful*

Congrats,,,,, nice that u let them go. That's a true sports fisherman.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

txorange61 said:


> I'd love to get a trip with Chad but he's booked forever! He's been tearing it up down there! Congrats on your fish of a lifetime!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chad is a class act. I really enjoyed fishing with him because he's laid back and let's you do your thing. I've heard of some guides that want you to do something a certain way but Chad wasn't like that. He would let us know what to do and where to go but wouldn't hound you if you didn't. It was totally stress free fishing with him.


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

What lure were those ladies caught on?

Congrats!


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

First one on a fat boy and second one on a bass assassin.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Doesn't get any better than that! Congrats!!!


----------



## 1manwolfpack (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are beautiful, congratulations! A buddy and I were down there too, and we got skunked, not one bite skunked.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

It's guys like you that keeps our bay systems productive. Amazing trout. Big congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Congrats on two very nice fish, MEGA CONSERVATION KUDOS on the releases!

EJ


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Big Trout*



aguaflaca said:


> nice fish. saw those pics on Chads Facebook page this morning. that second one has a belly on it.
> it said it had a 13-14" mullet in belly.


Those are, indeed, beautiful fish. Congratulations ! I applaud those who practice "catch and release". I've not been in the position to be able to do that.

I am curious, if you released those fish, how did your guide know there was a "13-14" mullet" inside one of them? Did the trout disgorge it? I have heard of fish spitting things up.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats on two very nice fish, MEGA CONSERVATION KUDOS on the releases!
> 
> EJ


X2 and those are quite a pair!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats on the truly EPIC day ... and Kudos for the CPR !!!!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice fish and good job on the release.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Pretty sure we saw y'all about 1pm. Congrats!


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations on the fish and KUDOS for the CPR! WTG!


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

hunterjck said:


> Those are, indeed, beautiful fish. Congratulations ! I applaud those who practice "catch and release". I've not been in the position to be able to do that.
> 
> I am curious, if you released those fish, how did your guide know there was a "13-14" mullet" inside one of them? Did the trout disgorge it? I have heard of fish spitting things up.


The tail of the mullet was sticking out if her throat. I'm guessing Chad was going by the size of the tail and size of the belly. A fish of that size would have no problem swallowing a 8-10" mullet without the tail sticking out I'd guess. My guess was 11-13" but I was the underling on that trip.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd say epic is an understatement!!! 

Give us a call on Monday if you would like to have an epic mount!! 772-283-7270


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think someone out there could manufacture a mount with the pics you have. Wow what a blessing. Memories of a lifetime. Congrats


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Freaking awesome! You said you let them go------- but someone says that one of them had 13-14 mullet in its belly? What's up with that? And I'm not trying be an A-hole here, just curious if both of them did make it back. I just caught my first 29.5 trout in November and the same day the guide I was with caught another 29 inch'er in his afternoon trip. Both caught and released.

Go get a **** mount made. Givem the specs and do it---- I think there all plastic these days anyway. Have both of them mounted fighting for the same lure! 
Congrats again---- that truly was an epic day!


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry I just saw the mullet explanation.........


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe it coughed one up

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Tetonguy said:


> Capt. Dave x 2; I've never known of it happening before.
> 
> I believe if it were me, I'd negotiate withe my wife for wall space, and save my pennies till I could get a mount with replicas of both fish together. Imagine what a conversation piece that would be!
> 
> Anyway, it was a class act to dance with those 2 big gals but leave them at the dance hall to dance another day.


Awesomeness! I believe I'd do the same. Both fish incorporated into one mount would be nice. Had I caught both in one day is sure as heck do it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats Wading Wonder. You should play the lotto. lol


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Justin_Time said:


> Awesomeness! I believe I'd do the same. Both fish incorporated into one mount would be nice. Had I caught both in one day is sure as heck do it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking that's what I want to do now with both fish. I just have to save up some money before I can get them on order.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

That rocks! WTG man. Congrats all around. Post up some pics of your mount when you get it. I am still at 28.25 and holding....

Hard to stand a chance at beating that when I am sitting at this stinking desk all the time.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats, that's a day to remember.:brew2:


----------

